# Ground Beef Fattie Temp question



## hdsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

I have done a number of sausage fatties, but not a ground beef yet.  I want to try a bacon cheeseburger fattie tonight.  Stuffed with cheese, onion, and pickles.  Normally i take it to 165 (sausage).  What temp should i take the ground beef to?  That seems too high and will be dry.  Can i take to 150 internal and pull to rest a bit?  Or do i need to get to 160?  I mean normally i eat my burgers around med.

Also, should i go for a higher fat content for the fattie?  70/30 maybe if i can find it?


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 14, 2010)

I tried a ground beef one.

I would get the highest fat content you can. I did 80/20 and I don't think it was enough

Also, don't over-smoke. The ground beef seems to hold it a lot easiser than the sausage does


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 14, 2010)

I use our very lean venison burger every time I make a fatty and I take it to 160 and it isn't dry at all. Some times if I am making  bigger fatty I will add a bit of pork sausage just so it sticks together better but either way I have never had a dry one.


----------

